# Things to do in The Smokies



## Miss Marty (Aug 31, 2010)

*
What are your favorite restaurants and shows in The Smokies *

Has anyone been to The Smith Family Dinner Theater in Pigeon Forge?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 31, 2010)

*Black Bear Jamboree.*




Marty Giggard said:


> Has anyone been to The Smith Family Dinner Theater in Pigeon Forge?


We had a nice time at the Black Bear Jamboree dinner show in Pigeon Forge -- also the Sweet Fanny Adams show in Gatlinburg (just a show -- no dinner). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sandcastles (Aug 31, 2010)

We went to the Smith Family Show in Pigeon Forge a couple of years ago but I don't remember it being a dinner show then.  We didn't care for it all.  Thought it was very boring.

We went to the Blackwood Breakfast show and liked it very much.  We have been going to Sweet Fanny Adams since 1985.  We usually like it.


----------



## tombo (Aug 31, 2010)

The Log Cabin Pancake House on Historic Nature Trail in Downtown Gatlinburg is a great place to eat breakfast. This is one of the most popular places to eat breakfast in Gatlinburg. There will be a line out the front door and around the corner, but it moves quickly and you must eat there at least once. 
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...Cabin_Pancake_House-Gatlinburg_Tennessee.html

My favorite restaurant is the Old Mill in Pigeon forge. Do not miss this place for luch and/or supper!!! Everything is great, the portions are very large, and the prices are good.
http://www.old-mill.com/downloads/map.pdf . 
Once again always a wait for a table but worth it. You can shop and watch artisans make pottery in the Old Mill Village and they have speakers throughout the shops to call your name when your table is ready. The food is wonderful and the portions are large. No one in my family has ever had a meal there that we didn't love, and we eat there at least two times per week spent in Gatlinburg.

I also enjoy the steaks at The Alamo Restaurant. They serve as fine of a steak as you will get anywhere. It isn't cheap but it is very good. http://www.alamosteakhouse.com/

For Barbque we like Bennet's. http://www.bennetts-bbq.com/ 
 Bennetts is on the main drag in Gatlinburg next to the Ober Gatlinburg aerial tram office.

More great food in walking distance is Calhoun's. http://www.calhouns.com/page.asp?id=117 Calhouns is very close to Bennett's and the Ober Gatlinburg tram station on main street.


There are many more great eateries from country, to mexican, to barbque, to fine dining. In fact there are a lot more places to eat than you could eat at in a month of eating every meal out. We eat a lot of suppers and most breakfasts in the room to save money and relax. 

The aquarium is a must see. Besides the Aquarium ripley's has different rides, an unusual museum, mirror mazes, etc.
http://gatlinburg.ripleyaquariums.com/

 Dollywood is good for a day or two. Dollywood has great rides, shows, and reasonable prices.

There are tons of shows and dinner theatre things to do. The Sweet Fanny Adams vaudeville type show is a lot of fun and you might become part of the show. http://www.sweetfannyadams.com/


Ober Gatlinburg has an aerial tram you can walk to from the resort. Once you get to the top there are rides and indoor ice skating. http://www.obergatlinburg.com/


Of course the National Park is the best thing to do. Don't miss cades cove and do a hike to Clingman's dome and a waterfall hike or two.


----------



## TheDuke (Sep 10, 2010)

I suggest that the "Unto These Hills" outdoor play at Cherokee is really a worthwhile item. It is maybe 30 miles over the mountain, and is admittedly a tough return trip at night when the play is over, but I have made it a rule to always go over when we stay in the Smokies Region.

TheDuke


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 11, 2010)

The Smokey Mtn Heritage Center in Townsend always has something intersting going on. We've been to their concert series several times and I saw something about a Blue Ribbon Fair coming up. A google search will find them.

They have several restored buildings and a small museum. They also often have craftsmen and artists on site for their events.

Sheila


----------



## bccash63 (Sep 11, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> We had a nice time at the Black Bear Jamboree dinner show in Pigeon Forge -- also the Sweet Fanny Adams show in Gatlinburg (just a show -- no dinner).
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



My kids also loved the Black Bear Jamboree and still talk about it.  Of course, we also did the Dixie Stampede.  Dawn


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 12, 2010)

We went to Bennetts and did not like the ribs at all.,  Very dry.  We went to see Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor and it was excellent.  It came with a special to see 2 shows for only a small amount more, maybe $15.00.  The other show we saw was The Miracle.  Both were excellent.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 21, 2010)

*Show Tickets*

Looking for discount show tickets
Anyone know where I can buy 
Half Off Tickets.... or discounted
tickets to The Aquarium/Titantic


----------



## HtownRose (Oct 21, 2010)

I got my hotel deal through Westgate - I have to take a tour - & they offered discount tix to the Aquarium, for $22 I believe, is that a good price?


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 26, 2010)

*Interesting*

Oct 25, 2010

The world’s largest Titanic Museum Attraction, 
now anchored in Pigeon Forge Tn. Tickets $25

Walk thru - takes 2 hrs
titanicpigeonforge .com


----------

